# Dollar a Gallon Sale ENDS!!!



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

I just found out the the dollar per gallon sale after January will no longer exist. So you better grab a tank if you want one.

Admins. Please move this if this is not the correct forum.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Can you elaborate at all on your source for this information ?


----------



## RodBuilder (Aug 11, 2009)

It came from a manager. The reason was that it is not driving enough sales for other items. Costing too much with the cracked and chipped tanks.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

RodBuilder said:


> It came from a manager. *The reason was that it is not driving enough sales for other items*. Costing too much with the cracked and chipped tanks.


Not entirely surprising ... they probably have to subsidize the sales in terms of significantly reduced margin on the tanks ... and are hoping to make it up on the over-priced junk that they sell (or try to) at a premium.

Was having a look at another big box store's recent "sale" items ... mostly all junk (a lot of way over-priced plastic "decoration" ****) ...

Wanna buy a large (55g or greater) tank only ?

Doesn't appear that you can ... you gotta buy a "starter kit" ... which includes a hood, lights, and a stand (which is likely a vinyl-covered piece of **** made out of chipboard ... which you are paying a big premium for)

If I had to guess, I'd bet that that is a trend that will continue.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 9, 2011)

I dunno if I would go on the word of one stores manager.The $1 per gal sale is done multiple times per year (been doing it for quite a few years now) and takes place at both Petco as well as Petsmart locations nationwide. I would be very surprised if they stopped doing it. I could be wrong, but I really don't see them stopping it because they sell quite of few tanks during the sales. Guess we'll see later this fall when the normal fall $1g sale usually starts if they are doing it or not.


----------



## RayMontana (Oct 5, 2016)

The ad they send me EVERY DAY  ....says it ends at the end of the month. Largest tank 75 gallons..I was jazzed when I heard about it..was gonna get a 125 or 150 gallon.
So I still might get the 75...not really what I want though.
And yes they are hoping you get your glass box cheap and buy all the other stuff for it from them. Which I can usually get online for almost half of what they are on sale.


----------



## CharlesMTF (Oct 20, 2003)

Does the Dollar Per Gallon require you to buy the tank with additional accessories? Or, are these shops (particularly Petsmart) allowing you to walk in and purchase just the tank by itself?


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

CharlesMTF said:


> Does the Dollar Per Gallon require you to buy the tank with additional accessories? Or, are these shops (particularly Petsmart) allowing you to walk in and purchase just the tank by itself?


Petco - who is perhaps the originator of the Dollar-A-Gallon sale and seems to hold it a couple of times per year - does not require any additional purchase ... but you do have to be a member of their rewards program to qualify for the d-a-g price ... and they will happily sign you up on the spot.

I have purchased a tank (20L) @ Petsmart at a d-a-g price ... but I don't recall that special pricing as part of a larger sale on other sizes of tanks. I recently checked Petsmarts website, and could not find any brand of (glass) tanks greater than 40g that were available for purchase not as part of a "starter kit" ...


----------



## BooyahBlake (Feb 13, 2017)

This is something us Canadians just don't get or are able to capitalize on.


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

Rumors of the death of the dollar per gallon sale are greatly exaggerated.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Narwhal72 said:


> Rumors of the death of the dollar per gallon sale are greatly exaggerated.


 :thumb:


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

Petco is again running the Dollar-A-Gallon sale on 10G, 20, 20L, and 29G tanks.

The 40B, 55G, and 75G are also available @ 50% off regular prices.

This pricing is good thru Feb. 2, 2019.


----------



## Ralph493 (Dec 1, 2018)

Just picked up a 75. They only had three. Local Petco didn't have any had to drive to get one.


----------



## wryan (Dec 6, 2015)

FYI: While the D-A-G sale at Petco ended back on the 2nd, Pet Supplies Plus is running a D-A-G sale on Aqueon Black 10G, 20G Long, 20G High or 29G tanks through the 6th if anyone missed the one at Petco.


----------

